# new label



## djcoop (Mar 29, 2006)

I need to get back into the swing of label making. I've got a big few weeks ahead. Oh, and I called my local Staples Office Supply, for $.39/pg, they will print out my labels off of the color laser (6 on a pg), not too bad?? You can email them the file, they will set it up, print, and even cut. Since it's a laser, I shouldn't have to spray w/ matte finish (or at least I think).


----------



## Waldo (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice label DJ


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2006)

DJ,


Very pretty label. I emailed a couple of mine to Kinko's and they look great. They have a nice gloss to them and the colors are very vivid. It is a little expensive, just under a dollar a piece but they are on label paper so no gluing. I will do it for the bottles that I plan to give away. You email them then pick them up later.....saves my ink too!!!


Ramona


----------



## Brandst (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought the color laser to use at home for my labels and anything else we can think of. Now I just need to find a nice looking paper like what they use at Staples or Kinkos and I'll be all set. I have thought of using one of the Avery labels for it as well, but I don't mind cutting the paper if I have to go that way.





Steve


----------



## djcoop (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish I knew how to do some pretty borders with my PhotoImpression. It's pretty basic. I tried to do some editing in Publisher and bring over to the PhotoImpression, but either it doesn't work, or I JUST DON'T GET IT!!! I bet it's the latter


----------



## Brandst (Apr 10, 2006)

I've started using Print Shop for my labels as of late. I like the different effects that I can add that I never found in Publisher. I still edit the photo in Photoshop before hand and resize as needed. I do miss Publishers ability to save as a .jpg as Pring Shop won't save in anything other than it's own format and .pdf. The .pdf can come in handy if I make labels or something for someone without Print Shop though.





Steve


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 10, 2006)

Brandst, I use printmaster and can save as a jpg by using the export as under file


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

Brandst &amp; DJ:


I think if you do and "export" from either program it will save it as a "bmp" bitmap and you can open that file with almost any program that will handle images. I know I can accomplish that with Print Shop and finish up with Paint Shop Pro. Just a thought.


Pepere


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

Here are two lables I started in Print Shop and finished in Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

DJ: here's a border you might like.


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay I'm being a pest but this is just an effort to repay the the kindness you have all favored me with. DJ: one more border for you to consider.


----------



## djcoop (Apr 10, 2006)

Pepere--


I love it, now only if I could do it!!


----------



## Pepere (Apr 10, 2006)

DJ: I think you can: Check your programs for the ability to import and export images. They usually convert the images to "bmp" (bitmap)files and then they can be read by most image programs. Programs like Print Shop have all sorts of images and graphicsyou can play with including photo's and frames of all sorts. You might even be able to find the correct graphics on line some where. Try a google search for them you might be surprised.


If you right click the lables I have put frames on you can save from here as well.






Pepere.


----------



## Brandst (Apr 10, 2006)

Next time I'm working on one I'll try to export as a .jpg or a .bmp. I didn't even think to look at that, too used to just saving as.





Steve


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 11, 2006)

You Guys,


You are all making some really nice labels. I use Printshop and there are more ways to get different effects than you can imagine. I just keep playing around, clicking and moving and trying different edges and borders and fade and sharpen change colors and effects. I am bad about reading directions so I just trial and error until I get what I want.Just keep at it!!!! Your labels will look great on your bottles. And dj I made the Chamblaise and it is a great wine!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Brandst (Apr 11, 2006)

I learn everything in all these programs by trial and error. Luckily I still get good results anyway.









Steve


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2006)

Label paper- I use onlinelabels.com for an inexpensive source of label paper for my color laser printer. I use 4 to a sheet peelable lables-fairly glossy for regular bottles and they also come six to a sheet- about 15-20 dollars for 100 sheets. Just print and peel off the backing-apply to the bottle. The even remove if you place them wrong, but sometimes the color crumbles a little if the label creases. No need to worry about cutting or gluing.


----------

